
Vulgar Bodies and Nasty Trades - pepys
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/vulgar-bodies-and-nasty-trades
======
jnbiche
Ah, this lovely new trend among academic types of describing an individual as
a "body". For a group of people said to be so interested in the human
condition, it's a strikingly dehumanizing term.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't take HN threads on generic tangents—especially when
there isn't a discussion yet. Those lead to shallower, ragier threads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ColanR
Nevertheless, it was an interesting tangent. Hadn't heard about that word
usage previously.

